

Agency Spotter - resource makes it easy to find agencies - happycog
http://agencyspotter.com
like that they are organizing the creative agency industry and making it easier for users... similar to behance but b2b for marketers and agencies, not just individuals.
======
alex8am
interesting. covers lots of creative agencies. wonder if they will add dev
agencies.

